# Trying to identify the origin of my Frankenbike



## kbintheoc (Aug 3, 2021)

This is my first post and I hope I am placing this in the correct category.  I am basing this on the tire size and presumed age of the bike.

We bought this bike earlier this year via an estate auction. The couple was in our Model A Ford club.  I have traveled all over the internet looking for a similar bicycle.  A bike shop in San Diego, CA area said it appears to be a 1960's era Montgomery Ward/Hawthorne.  The front fender looks like a Royce Union.

Here are some other tidbits of information:

1. Front tire is a Spitfire.  Rear was a Lowell, I put about 25 psi in it and rode it and it popped shortly after.
2. Seat is a Troxel from Moscow , TN which means the seat is 1960 or later
3. One pedal is Schwinn, one appears to be Union
4. Serial # is 0030102, stamped about the kickstand. On a Schwinn search site said it was a Schwinn made in August 1957
5. Front fender has a ridge/vane towards the front
6. It is a woman's bike, has double top tubes with no bracing connecting them to each other or to the down tube.
7. Down tube goes down from the head and curves around the tire, curve again to become the seat tube
8. Front hub/wheeel center tube has a clover symbol and said "made in Germany."
9. Kickstand is a Wald
10. Rear gear has the number 61195 facing out
11. Stem that hold handle bars has # F323-93 on it
12. The woman who owned the bike passed away earlier this year and was 95
13. Crank mount/tube is below or to the side of the bottom tube
14. Frame appears to be a loop or drop loop frame

I realize there are replacement parts on here. I am trying to find out when it was made, what was the original brand, where it came from. I realize it may be a Frankenbike with many parts added over the years. I doubt there is much value to it, not much more that the $100 my wife paid for it. 

I do have more pictures but they are not the correct format or file type.

Any help and insight is appreciated.

Kurt Bramstedt


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 3, 2021)

it's a stelber









						Stelber Bicycles | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I picked this one up a few weeks ago. I`ve heard of Stelbers before but i don`t think they were very popular or high quality. The info i found out on them says that the mens models are kinda scarce. I like the style of this one and it was cheap. If anyone has more info on this bike please post...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like you have an answer! V/r Shawn


----------



## kbintheoc (Aug 3, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> it's a stelber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing. It is so nice to not only find experts but then you have a file to attach to show others. So, I am guessing this was probable made around 1956?


----------



## kbintheoc (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like you have an answer! V/r Shawn



We spoke directly, you are in Afghanistan?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

kbintheoc said:


> We spoke directly, you are in Afghanistan?



Just for a few more days! Should be home next week. V/r Shawn


----------

